# [SOLVED] Monitor is Theft Deterrence Mode



## lmco (Dec 12, 2011)

I've had my computer and monitor for three years. Both are Gateway products. From the day I bought my system, I've had EzTune installed. There are times when we have a brownout in my neighborhood and we lose power. As soon as the power is back, I boot up and see a warning message that my monitor display is operating in Theft Mode. Until now I bring up EzTune and fix the problem. Tonight we lost power for 3 hours and when I booted up, I was in Theft Mode. So I attempted to execute EzTune, but it immediately returned an error message: "The item 'dthtml.exe' that this shortcut refers to has been changed or moved, so this shortcut will no longer work properly. Do you want to delete this shortcut?" Will deleting the shortcut fix my problem? Should I uninstall EzTune? Where can I download EzTune? It's been so long since I first setup my system, I'm not sure how I originally installed EzTune. Please help! I'm tired at looking at a grey screen with a Theft Mode window in the middle of the screen.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Monitor is Theft Deterrence Mode*

Deleting the shortcut won't solve the problem. The file the shortcut is trying to find is corrupt or missing.

I've not had any experience with that "feature" or software. In any case, try the company website > Portrait Displays, Inc. - Customer Support


----------



## lmco (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: Monitor is Theft Deterrence Mode*

I found my own solution. I took the easy way out. First I uninstalled EzTune. Next I downloaded/installed the latest copy of EzTune from the website. They offer a free 30-day trial. As soon as EzTune installed, the screen changed from gray to living color. It may cost me a few bucks, but it was worth it not to keep seeing that Theft Deterrence warning in the middle of the screen. Case closed.


----------

